# North West Passage Audax, 18 Feb - anyone done it?



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

I'm looking at a possible first Audax - and the 18th Feb is currently available. Has anyone done it before? There's information at: http://www.westpennineroadclub.org.uk/audax.html

Mine would probably be the 120km rather than the 200km - the most I've done in a day before was 65 miles. Also, I'm doing the Evans Ride It! sportive in Leeds a week later so don't want to overdo things.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2012)

No. Entered last year but chickened out when the snow arrived.

There's a thread on last years ride over on another forum here


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2012)

Several of us have! We were going to do it last year but the bad weather put most of us off. See our 2009 thread for one that we actually _did_ ride!

I might do it this year, subject to acceptable weather conditions.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Several of us have! We were going to do it last year but the bad weather put most of us off. See our 2009 thread for one that we actually _did_ ride!
> 
> I might do it this year, subject to acceptable weather conditions.


 
Thanks Colin - do I see a possible forum group doing the Mini one here? I'm not planning doing the biggie ...


----------



## Crimmey (3 Jan 2012)

Started last year and turned around before Burnley when the biggest snow flakes I have ever seen started to fall. Still ended up doing 50miles in atrocious conditions. There's a hardcore guy at our club who did the 200km! The year before wasn't much better. Although clear skies, it was touching -4 in the Forest. Would I do it again? There's a good chance Ill be there.


----------



## Steve H (4 Jan 2012)

Yes - I'd be up for doing the mini. Not done it before, but looks pretty good


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2012)

Svendo did it either last year or the year before and it was so cold that the water in his bottles froze!

In 2009, some of the CC gang joined me in riding from Hebden Bridge to Rochdale, did the event and then rode back afterwards. The trouble is - it meant a lot of riding backwards and forwards on the same roads, and it was a race to get back before dark. If I do it this year, I'll catch the train to and from Rochdale, and if if it wasn't icy, I'd do the scenic hill out of Whalley rather than _yet another_ stretch of busy A-road round to Blackburn.


----------



## Steve H (7 Jan 2012)

My entry is in!


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2012)

Mine'll be in the post on Monday - the 120km one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2012)

I might well do it because I want to do a metric century a month this year and it's hard to find the motivation in winter.

(PS I might do a 100 km Waddington ride from Hebden Bridge for the January one, if anybody is interested?)


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> (PS I might do a 100 km Waddington ride from Hebden Bridge for the January one, if anybody is interested?)


Me, if it's a flattish one to ease us into 2012


----------



## Garz (7 Jan 2012)

Crimmey said:


> There's a hardcore guy at our club who did the 200km! The year before wasn't much better. Although clear skies, it was touching -4 in the Forest. Would I do it again? There's a good chance Ill be there.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (8 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> (PS I might do a 100 km Waddington ride from Hebden Bridge for the January one, if anybody is interested?)


 
I'm interested in principle, Colin, depending on the date and other commitments but a word of warning - I haven't been out for my first 2012 ride yet 

If my legs cope with a Waddington run I'd consider the mini NWP - could be a good run (although there's a fair few A roads, aren't there?  )


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Me, if it's a flattish one to ease us into 2012


 
Colin...............FLAT


----------



## Svendo (8 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Svendo did it either last year or the year before and it was so cold that the water in his bottles froze!


 
Just checked the Garmin data, and I did do the Mini version in 2010. 74.18 miles in 5:02 plus a half hour stop at the Country Kitchen in Waddington for a Baked Potato with cheese. It was very cold which encouraged my relatively high average speed of 21.5 km/h, and ice in the water bottle.
Looking at doing it again this year, I've requested the day off work. Think I'll enter on the line and choose the distance depending on the weather. The mini is a challenging enough ride, but the idea of still not having done the long Audax from my home town does rankle a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> I'm interested in principle, Colin, depending on the date and other commitments but a word of warning - I haven't been out for my first 2012 ride yet
> 
> If my legs cope with a Waddington run I'd consider the mini NWP - could be a good run (although there's a fair few A roads, aren't there?  )


Don't worry about your legs - I haven't ridden a single mile since November 20th so I won't be planning anything too radical! I'll try and get a few rides in before January 20th, which is when I plan to do the Waddington ride, but I certainly won't be very fit!

The mini-NWP, like its big sister (brother?), _does_ use a lot of A-roads. I think it is because it is a winter ride and it would have to be cancelled half the time if the route took to more quiet roads. Having said that, I have nicer (slightly hillier, more scenic) variations for both the mini-NWP and the full NWP which I have ridden when the weather was kind to me.



oldfatfool said:


> Colin...............FLAT


I refer the honourable gentleman to the end of my previous paragraph!



Svendo said:


> Just checked the Garmin data, and I did do the Mini version in 2010. 74.18 miles in 5:02 plus a half hour stop at the Country Kitchen in Waddington for a Baked Potato with cheese. It was very cold which encouraged my relatively high average speed of 21.5 km/h, and ice in the water bottle.
> 
> Looking at doing it again this year, I've requested the day off work. Think I'll enter on the line and choose the distance depending on the weather. The mini is a challenging enough ride, but the idea of still not having done the long Audax from my home town does rankle a bit.


You'd romp round the longer one Svendo! If you get decent weather for it and you fancy a less busy route - here is my more lanesy version which still uses the proper checkpoints. (It seems to load really slowly because I plotted it as a route with lots of waypoints rather than as a track.)


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (8 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll try and get a few rides in before January 20th, which is when I plan to do the Waddington ride, but I certainly won't be very fit!


 
Isn't January 20th a Friday?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Isn't January 20th a Friday?


Oops - Sunday, the 22nd! I was thinking of November 20th, my last forum ride ...


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (8 Jan 2012)

Will you be posting it in the Informal Rides forum?


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Isn't January 20th a Friday?


I think he's just trying to confuse big Steve


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Will you be posting it in the Informal Rides forum?


Yes (<- link!)


----------



## Ajay (8 Jan 2012)

I'll enter the mini, not that I'm chickening out of the long one you understand (honest!), just that the top half of the route is too main-roady for my liking!


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jan 2012)

Colin's posted a less main roady version of the 200 upthread 

I'll probably be there, but I haven't decided which distance to have a go at yet.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2012)

I'll probably do this.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I think he's just trying to confuse big Steve


you are not going to let me forget this are you?


----------



## Steve H (15 Jan 2012)

I got my route sheet through the other day. Have mapped it on ridewithgps. Here is the route for those interested.

Mini North-West Passage

75 miles and just over 5000ft of climbing. Should be a good day out. Here's hoping for some good weather!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2012)

My scenic variation which takes the Whalley Old Road to Blackburn rather than newer, busier, boring A-roads. I recommend this way unless the roads are too icy.

Oh, and I think I've mentioned it elsewhere, but it is worth repeating ...

The route officially goes round Whitebirk roundabout as we leave Blackburn. I don't like the idea of dicing with fast-moving vehicles on one of the UK's biggest roundabouts which is absorbing the traffic from the M65, A678, A679 and A6119 (!) so I divert round the back of the Mercendes Benz dealership at Whitebirk Drive - Streetview. About 10 yards of footpath bring you out on the much smaller roundabout on the other side of Whitebirk.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> I got my route sheet through the other day. Have mapped it on ridewithgps. Here is the route for those interested.
> 
> Mini North-West Passage
> 
> 75 miles and just over 5000ft of climbing. Should be a good day out. Here's hoping for some good weather!


 
Steve, having got the directions through today, and it being my first Audax, I'll be following you (or anyone else who can understand them) round ... my degree in Geography looks like it's no use with these!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jan 2012)

I haven't seen the actual route sheet (must remember to enter )
Here's a few normal instrictins though: -
SO = Straight on
T = T junction
X = cross roads
TL = Traffic Lights
L= Left
R= Right

SO:T - Straight on at T junction


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I haven't seen the actual route sheet (must remember to enter )
> Here's a few normal instrictins though: -
> SO = Straight on
> T = T junction
> ...


WTF?


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I haven't seen the actual route sheet (must remember to enter )


 
Better get your entry in quick then, since I think they're closed?

The instructions are none of those - I _can_ understand them. The ones they've provided are _very_ basic. However, Steve H's are much simpler. Me likey those.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jan 2012)

Entry isn't closed yet as far as I'm aware: -



> *Entries should arrive at least 2 weeks before the event.*


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2012)

A bump up to remind those of who are interested in the event, but who haven't entered yet - *time is running out!* (About a week left to get your entries in.)

Okay, I've filled in my entry, and I even found some C5 envelopes to do it properly (Wilkos do them cheap)! I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2012)

And I've now posted my entry, which has almost guaranteed a mini-Ice-Age for the day of the mini-NWP, if last year was anything to go by ...


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

I am provisionally going to do this, but have a slight problem in that I am on night shift that week, so won't finish work until 1.30am on the day.
Whether I'd then be up for a tough ride I don't know.

Is it possible to enter on the day?


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Is it possible to enter on the day?


 
The entry form says you can.


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> The entry form says you can.


Cheers 
Will do that then, depending on if I can get out of bed


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2012)

if you can enter on the line do you have to be an audax member beforehand?


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2012)

These Audax thingies-what's the etiquette at stopping at cafes en-route?

Do they usually pass cyclist friendly cafes or are you expected to sort yourself out?


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

The only one I have done SITD, one of the control points was at a cafe so we stopped there.
Was also a control point in a layby where snacks/bananas/water was available free.

I'll print my form off and take it with me on the day.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2012)

400bhp said:


> These Audax thingies-what's the etiquette at stopping at cafes en-route?
> 
> Do they usually pass cyclist friendly cafes or are you expected to sort yourself out?


 
Someone'll be along to comment as this is my first Audax.

However, the control point is at a cycle friendly cafe.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2012)

400bhp said:


> if you can enter on the line do you have to be an audax member beforehand?


No, but you have to pay a supplement for 3rd party insurance on the day (£2?) unless you can prove that you already have it (e.g. with CTC).


400bhp said:


> These Audax thingies-what's the etiquette at stopping at cafes en-route?
> 
> Do they usually pass cyclist friendly cafes or are you expected to sort yourself out?


Audax is about being self-reliant so stop where and when you want. The control points are often at cafes, but between them, do your own thing. Obviously if you are riding in a group, as some of us intend to do on the MNWP, then discuss it among yourselves.

I think that it is extremely unlikely that an event organiser would forget the need for riders to pick up food and drink on a ride, so (s)he would take that into account when planning the route.

The etiquette question comes in at control cafes, where you are encouraged to buy something as a way of saying thanks to the cafe owner for use of their facilities. You don't have to buy an expensive meal, even a can of Coke or a Mars Bar would do.


potsy said:


> The only one I have done SITD, one of the control points was at a cafe so we stopped there.
> Was also a control point in a layby where snacks/bananas/water was available free.


SITD and its sister event SoM are at the lavish end of the scale in terms of catering! The MNWP is more basic - control at Country Kitchen cafe at Waddington, pie-and-peas at the start/finish pub!

It is 120 km so 1 stop should be okay, whereas on a 200, there would probably be at least 2, maybe more.

My forum ride on Sunday took us to Country Kitchen. I saw that they had a thank-you letter from Audax UK pinned to their noticeboard, and also a letter from Chris Crossland, organiser of SITD and SoM.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2012)

thanks guys- i think i will do the mini one.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And I've now posted my entry, which has almost guaranteed a mini-Ice-Age for the day of the mini-NWP, if last year was anything to go by ...


 
Ok, we are aiming to come up to Holmes Chapel Friday night and over to Rochdale Sat morning to do this, assume there is car parking and we can enter on the day. We will have the forms filled in ready, we are CTC members so no problems there. Obviously again it will depend on the weather, but assuming that is ok, are we all meeting at a set time as there is usually a fairly big window for the start times, would obviously be preferable to start at the back end to allow for getting there.
Right, off out shortly to get some pics of the snow, we have a lot.


----------



## Svendo (10 Feb 2012)

The pub has parking, and there's space on surrounding streets if it's full. I entered on the day when I did it with no problems. The start times are flexible, when I did there was a vague group start at 9.00 am for the mini version, with about 15 or so riders. Some had started earlier though. The full fat version starts from 8am. I'm still undecided about which length and route to do, and will probably decide on the day itself. If the weather is like yesterday (snow and ice on the ground, temperature just above 0 and constant drizzle-rain-drizzle) I might give it a miss altogether and do the route another day. Forecasts look ok at the moment though, xcweather says Fri 17th up to 7 deg. midday.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok, we are aiming to come up to Holmes Chapel Friday night and over to Rochdale Sat morning to do this, assume there is car parking and we can enter on the day. We will have the forms filled in ready, we are CTC members so no problems there. Obviously again it will depend on the weather, but assuming that is ok, are we all meeting at a set time as there is usually a fairly big window for the start times, would obviously be preferable to start at the back end to allow for getting there.
> Right, off out shortly to get some pics of the snow, we have a lot.


Event HQ is a big pub so you have the pub car park. Mind you, there will be a lot of people using it so if you arrive late there might not be too many free places.

Slow riders (such as myself) would be better off starting promptly because with a relaxed cafe control stop at Waddington, there would be mild time pressure to get back. While not being mega-hilly, the MNWP is by no means flat either, especially if we take my preferred choice of the scenic Whalley Old Road to Blackburn rather than the official busy A-roads. It is such an easy route out to Burnley that you'd have no difficulty navigating it _or_ catching us up. You'd easily spot me on my blue Basso. Apart from my obvious size (!), I'll probably be the only one wearing a red Camelbak bag and a blue/black Met helmet with a peak.

I'm really hoping for a significant change in the weather. I've done the scenic mid-section of the MNWP in sunshine and it was very pleasant. Other years, the weather was so bad that when I opened my back door and saw all the snow and ice, I went straight back to bed! I'm fed up with this freezing gloom!

Incidentally - if it is cold, but not so cold that we abandon the idea altogether, it might be an idea to split into two CC groups. It can be a really quick ride for a fit rider going at his/her natural speed but I will be working quite hard just to achieve the 15 kph minimum average speed and I won't be the only one!  I can envisage some very cold fit riders if you limit yourselves to my speed. Only saying, like - if you are happy to ride that slowly, fair enough, but I think it might be worth discussing the 2-speed option. 

Another option might be to ride together to Waddington, and then split into fast and slow groups for the ride back. That might be a good compromise? 

*What do you think? *


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2012)

2 groups seems a good idea to me; it'll be my first Audax and I'd appreciate the company just to make sure I'm doing things right. 

Currently the only working bike is the Python MTB - which'd put me in the 'slower' group. (done 40 miles on this and it's fine, even on knobbles - and knobblies might be good in snow!)

The Carrera needs a new cassette and chain. Hopefully the cassette/chain for the Carrera will arrive in time and I'm fitting them Thursday at the Leeds Velocampus (I hope).

But ... just had a phone call to say the Ghost Race 5000 has arrived at Evans, so I'll test tomorrow and hopefully it'll be good.

Just a quick question; do I need to fit mudguards?


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2012)

I think I'll stay back with the slow group 
Managed to wangle my shifts so I can almost certainly do the ride now, assuming we can pay on the day, will get there early with form filled in and wait for you all.

Who else is with us?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> Currently the only working bike is the Python MTB - which'd put me in the 'slower' group. (done 40 miles on this and it's fine, even on knobbles - and knobblies might be good in snow!)


I, for one, will not be riding if there is likely to be snow on the roads!

I'd hate to ride 70 miles on knobblies on tarmac! (I'm assuming that you are talking about proper 'chunky' full knobblies, not the semi-knobbly type which have an easy-rolling strip in the centre and knobbly bits only on the sidewalls?)


DCLane said:


> Just a quick question; do I need to fit mudguards?


Nobody is going to force you to, but if the roads are wet then you will be much more comfortable and much more popular if you do! 

If you fit mudguards, it's a good idea to attach a flap to extend the rear one to cut out most of the crap that would otherwise end up in the face of the rider behind! A bit like this (though I should really have made it wider) ...


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'd hate to ride 70 miles on knobblies on tarmac! (I'm assuming that you are talking about proper 'chunky' full knobblies, not the semi-knobbly type which have an easy-rolling strip in the centre and knobbly bits only on the sidewalls?)
> 
> If you fit mudguards, it's a good idea to attach a flap to extend the rear one to cut out most of the crap that would otherwise end up in the face of the rider behind! A bit like this (though I should really have made it wider) ...


 
It's got knobblies atm - but it'd have semi-slicks on.

I've got a set of Crud Roadracers for a road which I could figure out how to fit on the Carrera if needed ...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I'll stay back with the slow group
> Managed to wangle my shifts so I can almost certainly do the ride now, assuming we can pay on the day, will get there early with form filled in and wait for you all.


Phew - I won't be riding alone! 

Don't forget to bring a size C5 SAE so you can be sent the post-ride results letter.

It would be a bit daft for the organiser not to allow EOL because people who turn up are going to do the ride one way or the other - they are public roads, after all. They might as well take your money towards the cost of running the event.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I'll stay back with the slow group
> Managed to wangle my shifts so I can almost certainly do the ride now, assuming we can pay on the day, will get there early with form filled in and wait for you all.
> 
> Who else is with us?


How are you getting there boss?

BTW, I would like to ride at my own pace, whatever that is. I'm not going out this weekend and last weekend was a wash out as I had gastric flu. I'm still gettihng over a general flu bug so don't want to commit to a particular group.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *What do you think? *


We will both be on fixed and I have a very old memory of a climb out of Barrowford through Blacko that will slow us down, and another memory of a long descent to Gisburn where a lot of twiddling will be going on.
Maybe the best plan would be to try and meet up either just before the cafe or at the cafe. What distance is the cafe? If I knew that I could probably work out what time we could be there if we set off at 9. We could then ride together and see how it goes.


----------



## Ian H (10 Feb 2012)

Good luck everyone. I have a vague memory of riding this back in the early 90s.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> We will both be on fixed and I have a very old memory of a climb out of Barrowford through Blacko that will slow us down, and another memory of a long descent to Gisburn where a lot of twiddling will be going on.


Your memory is correct! The climb from Barrowford through Blacko is 6 km long in which distance we gain 200 m in elevation so it averages 3.33% but with some variations. I don't remember any of it being super steep, but some sections flatten off a bit, and some short sections are significantly steeper. The descent to Gisburn has a similar profile, though I think there are a couple of pretty steep bits towards the bottom.

There is a steep little descent to the Ribble just after Gisburn and an immediate steep little climb back up from the river. After that it is an undulating road to Waddington. 



totallyfixed said:


> Maybe the best plan would be to try and meet up either just before the cafe or at the cafe. What distance is the cafe? If I knew that I could probably work out what time we could be there if we set off at 9. We could then ride together and see how it goes.


That would be a great plan except for one tiny catch - _we'll be setting off at 09:00 ourselves!_ 

The main NWP event sets off at 08:00 but the MNWP starts at 09:00.

The Waddington cafe is 66 km into the ride.

I still hope to take the Whalley Old Road to Blackburn which is an extra climb which knocks a km or so off the total distance, but adds an _extra_ 60 m of climbing which is steeper than the official A-road route, but still only 4% or so.

After that there are 2 more significant ascents. Whitebirk on the fringes of Blackburn (Go behind the car showrooms on the right to avoid the huge motorway roundabout!) to Haslingden Moor gains 171 m in 6.7 km (average of 2.6%, so a long drag really). Then a similar 6 km descent to Ewood Bridge is immediately followed by the climb to Owd Betts which gains 152 m in 5 km (average of ~3%). An undulating couple of km on the tops, and then another 6 km descent takes us back into Rochdale, and finally a 3km drag back out of the town centre to event HQ.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2012)

Is it not permitted to start off a bit earlier? I'm sure I remember leaving on past audaxes whenever I was ready? Of course you may not want to go earlier



- or are we allowed to set off later? How about everyone else, I expect Potsy will want to ride with us .


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Feb 2012)

Any chance of signing on the line ? 

I so much need to do this as I have been so (lazy) busy


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Any chance of signing on the line ?
> 
> I so much need to do this as I have been so (lazy) busy


That's what we are doing, just filling in the form at home to save time.


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Feb 2012)

Im cycling up to the start then


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Is it not permitted to start off a bit earlier? I'm sure I remember leaving on past audaxes whenever I was ready? Of course you may not want to go earlier
> 
> 
> 
> - or are we allowed to set off later? How about everyone else, I expect Potsy will want to ride with us .


Setting off earlier would make a mockery of the audax timings wouldn't it! I'd prefer not to have to set off earlier in any case. 

I happen to find the timing thing, controls, cards, and so on a bit like being back at school, but that's how it works and I just go along with it.

There's nothing to stop you hanging about at the pub and having a coffee and then setting off late, but if you actually arrive late then the organiser might have packed up and gone home for a few hours.

It might be worth anyone considering EOL phoning organiser Noel Healey in advance on 01706 372 447 to tell him, especially if you intend to claim your pie and peas after the event. (They might want to know how many to order.)


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Your memory is correct! The climb from Barrowford through Blacko is 6 km long in which distance we gain 200 m in elevation so it averages 3.33% but with some variations. I don't remember any of it being super steep, but some sections flatten off a bit, and some short sections are significantly steeper. The descent to Gisburn has a similar profile, though I think there are a couple of pretty steep bits towards the bottom.
> 
> There is a steep little descent to the Ribble just after Gisburn and an immediate steep little climb back up from the river. After that it is an undulating road to Waddington.
> 
> ...


 
Any chance of building a gpx for your altered route Col? BTW the gpx download of the NWP doesn't appear to work on bikeroutetoaster or ridewith GPS (the mini NWP at least). I had to download the tcx, upload it onto ridewithGPS and convert to gpx. I prefer using gpx files on new routes with a garmin as tcx files don't have turn by turn directions.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Any chance of building a gpx for your altered route Col? BTW the gpx download of the NWP doesn't appear to work on bikeroutetoaster or ridewith GPS (the mini NWP at least). I had to download the tcx, upload it onto ridewithGPS and convert to gpx. I prefer using gpx files on new routes with a garmin as tcx files don't have turn by turn directions.


Do you mean that West Pennine's GPX doesn't work, or the GPX of my modded route that you can download from Bikely, the address of which I gave in this post? You might have to adjust a few points because they were drawn using my Memory Map OS mapping which takes a few liberties with exact placing of roads for clarity's sake

I think people have had a few problems with some of my routes downloaded from Bikely. I'm not sure if Bikely does something to the GPX files or whether it is the way that Memory Map creates them but Bikely seems to understand them when I upload them. Anyway, let me know if the Bikely one works for you. If it doesn't, I'll host it myself and give you a link to that.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2012)

Sorry Colin, I skim read the thread. I meat West Pennine's gpx doesn't work.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> How are you getting there boss?
> 
> BTW, I would like to ride at my own pace, whatever that is. I'm not going out this weekend and last weekend was a wash out as I had gastric flu. I'm still gettihng over a general flu bug so don't want to commit to a particular group.


I'll be driving there mate.
Even if you still have the flu and feel crap you'd be too fast for us 'leisurely' cylists


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2012)

I think that's the best cycling compliment I've ever had.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Feb 2012)

I'm doing the mini version of this. It'll be my first Audax aswell. Have got the route loaded onto my GPS, but I'm only just getting the hang of that, so will have paper version (and my specs aswell).
On a Dawes Sardar with bull horns !!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2012)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'm doing the mini version of this. It'll be my first Audax aswell. Have got the route loaded onto my GPS, but I'm only just getting the hang of that, so will have paper version (and my specs aswell).
> On a Dawes Sardar with bull horns !!


 
You cycling to the start? I'm in Timperley.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Feb 2012)

No, I'll be catching the train from the airport. What bike will you be on, I'll look out for you?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2012)

Black cannondale CAAD9, with Crud Roadracer mudguards.


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2012)

I'll either be on, depending upon the weather:

Red Carrera Virtuoso, with red tyres
or
Black/white/red Specialized Secteur Comp (which may or may not have the red tyres from the Carrera above and/or a set of Fulcrum 5's on)

Either way I'll have a green/white striped helmet & red jacket.


----------



## Edge705 (13 Feb 2012)

Im gonna have a bash at this on Saturday so entry on the day - Any tips i.e fill the form in early and get their early?


----------



## italiafirenze (14 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Im gonna have a bash at this on Saturday so entry on the day - Any tips i.e fill the form in early and get their early?


 
I've just been considering this myself, how are you planning to get there? I can't see the route but I presume it starts and finishes in the same place?


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> I've just been considering this myself, how are you planning to get there? I can't see the route but I presume it starts and finishes in the same place?


 

Hi. Yeah it starts and finishes at the Spring Inn. I was planning on cycling up from Manchester though I have just realised there is a train at 6.56 as it's a Saturday from Victoria so I'll be on that

Also I haven't entered so will have to sign on the day though as a rule entries should be 2 week before
Other than me meithering Noel the organizer about signing on the day does anyone know if this would be acceptable ? I don't fancy going all the way up there to be told I can't play out 

Any one doing the 200 then ?

Thanks


----------



## Svendo (14 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi. Yeah it starts and finishes at the Spring Inn. I was planning on cycling up from Manchester though I have just realised there is a train at 6.56 as it's a Saturday from Victoria so I'll be on that
> 
> Also I haven't entered so will have to sign on the day though as a rule entries should be 2 week before
> Other than me meithering Noel the organizer about signing on the day does anyone know if this would be acceptable ? I don't fancy going all the way up there to be told I can't play out
> ...


 
I've entered on the day in the past.
I will be deciding which distance to do nearer the time, depending on weather.
Should I go for the 200 I will then have to decide whether to do the official route or ColinJ's 'total masochist' version with extra lanes and hills.


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2012)

Printed my form off, just need to fill it in now.
It says anyone entering 'on the line' should do this, also they will accept these entries between 08.05 and 08.55 for the mini one, 07.05-07.55 for the full version.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2012)

Svendo said:


> Should I go for the 200 I will then have to decide whether to do the official route or ColinJ's 'total masochist' version with extra lanes and hills.


_You *know* it makes sense ...!  _


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2012)

If I do the mini audax start to finish I will end up doing around 115 miles.

I have done a bail out route which drops off the audax trail in Blackburn which will mean around 10 miles less. I suspect I'll end up doing the bail out route.

Are you supposed to start when you get there or wait until 9am (mini)?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Are you supposed to start when you get there or wait until 9am (mini)?


You are not supposed to start before 09:00 otherwise it would make a mockery of the audax speed regulations (how would they know who started, when?). If you start late, then you'd be treated as having started at 09:00 and you'd have to ride faster than the official minimum of 15 kph to make up the lost time. Having said that, who is going to stop you getting on your bike and setting off whenever you want to?

They usually start riders off in groups of about 15 or 20 to spread us out on the road a bit. Having a bunch of 100+ riders passing through Rochdale and Littleborough wouldn't go down well. I'm always amazed how much traffic there is at that time on a Saturday morning and have been rather annoyed with the attitude of some of those drivers who even then, seemingly can't stand a 10 second delay in overtaking.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> If I do the mini audax start to finish I will end up doing around 115 miles.
> 
> I have done a bail out route which drops off the audax trail in Blackburn which will mean around 10 miles less. I suspect I'll end up doing the bail out route.
> 
> Are you supposed to start when you get there or wait until 9am (mini)?


 

Baggsy your pie and peas !!!


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2012)

Fair points - I need to work out what time to set off from home and don't want to be hanging around at the start. I notice that the control at the end opens from 3 which equates to a 14 mph average if setting of at 9 with a half hour break. Perhaps up to 15.4mph with an hour break. 

I don't really want to be out all day on Saturday (would be getting at home around 4:30 if I arrived at control at 3). I'm not really interested in getting cards filled in at controls, more interested in doing some cycling on roads that I'm not that familiar with and possibly riding with some other cyclists.

I was planning on leaving home around 7, getting to the start at 8:15. If I left at 8:30 I reckon I would be home at 3 ish (using my shorter route).

I'll see how the land lies I think. Would be nice to ride with at least a few people at the start.


----------



## italiafirenze (15 Feb 2012)

If I can somehow get to the start (and the weather is reasonable) I'd like to this as far as waddington and then probably ride home as I need to be back to be back before 5pm. Would be a good warmup for next month/april's "Totally Wyred". Is any body driving out from this neck of the woods with a spare spot?


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Feb 2012)

I'm really, really hoping the weather forecast I am seeing for Saturday is wrong, don't mind wind or cold but if it is wet then it's a long drive for a miserable day. Got the form ready as well.


----------



## Edge705 (15 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> I've just been considering this myself, how are you planning to get there? I can't see the route but I presume it starts and finishes in the same place?


 
Hi Italiafirenzi I now cannot do the evnt BUGGER!! Ive got to go to Scotland However I probably would have driven if you fancied it. Im now in search of another for the following week and I might just have a foray into the cheshire cat


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Fair points - I need to work out what time to set off from home and don't want to be hanging around at the start. I notice that the control at the end opens from 3 which equates to a 14 mph average if setting of at 9 with a half hour break. Perhaps up to 15.4mph with an hour break.
> 
> I don't really want to be out all day on Saturday (would be getting at home around 4:30 if I arrived at control at 3). I'm not really interested in getting cards filled in at controls, more interested in doing some cycling on roads that I'm not that familiar with and possibly riding with some other cyclists.
> 
> ...


The perfect solution for you (apart from the even earlier start!) might be to set off at 08:00 with the people doing the full 200+ km NWP. If you are not bothered about the cards thing, then ride with them to as far as Gisburn which is where the Mini-NWP takes the shortcut across through Waddington. Leave them there and continue on the Mini-NWP route back solo! (Svendo might be doing the 200 km event so if you fancy my suggestion, give him a shout and maybe you could ride as far as Gisburn together?)


----------



## Steve H (16 Feb 2012)

I'm gonna give this ride a miss this weekend. Been off the bike for around 3 weeks following my crash. I will get out for a ride this weekend, but not sure I'm up for 75 miles as a first ride.

Good luck to everyone riding - I'll be out riding with you all on a forum ride soon.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2012)

Steve H said:


> I'm gonna give this ride a miss this weekend. Been off the bike for around 3 weeks following my crash. I will get out for a ride this weekend, but not sure I'm up for 75 miles as a first ride.
> 
> Good luck to everyone riding - I'll be out riding with you all on a forum ride soon.


I intend to organise a 100 km forum ride for Saturday, 17th March Steve so try and keep that day free.


----------



## Steve H (16 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I intend to organise a 100 km forum ride for Saturday, 17th March Steve so try and keep that day free.


will do!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The perfect solution for you (apart from the even earlier start!) might be to set off at 08:00 with the people doing the full 200+ km NWP. If you are not bothered about the cards thing, then ride with them to as far as Gisburn which is where the Mini-NWP takes the shortcut across through Waddington. Leave them there and continue on the Mini-NWP route back solo! (Svendo might be doing the 200 km event so if you fancy my suggestion, give him a shout and maybe you could ride as far as Gisburn together?)


 
The problem with this is that i would havwe to set off around 6:30 to get there for 8 and i'm not sure i want to be that early.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I intend to organise a 100 km forum ride for Saturday, 17th March Steve so try and keep that day free.


Oh, and I'd forgotten until kiwi-Sal reminded me - something on Saturday, 25th February too!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

Is everyone watching the forecast? Gone a bit quiet on here so I am assuming that is what's going on. Ideally we need to make a decision by about 1pm today, what are your thoughts?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2012)

70% chance of showers/rain until 11am.

Then wind from west at 34 kph.

Looks like a crap day for cycling.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> 70% chance of showers/rain until 11am.
> 
> Then wind from west at 34 kph.
> 
> Looks like a crap day for cycling.


 
At the moment I have to agree have checked numerous sites and they all more or less concur Typically Sunday looks like a good day to ride up there, colder but light winds and sunshine. Can we not just all ride on Sunday instead?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2012)

My current thinking is that I will go on one of my usual cheshire rides tomorrow. Less exposed to the elements and shorter.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> At the moment I have to agree have checked numerous sites and they all more or less concur Typically Sunday looks like a good day to ride up there, colder but light winds and sunshine. Can we not just all ride on Sunday instead?


I've PMd potsy about it, since we were going to ride round together. He doesn't appear to be online at the moment but he works weird shifts so he could be asleep, mid-shift or mid-commute! I asked him if he was desperate to do tomorrow's ride, or would he be happy to do something on Sunday instead?

If potsy still wants to do the MNWP, I'll go along to keep him company since that is what I am committed to, but if he is happy to ride on Sunday instead, then I'd be up for that.

I don't like the part of the MNWP route around Rochdale, and I don't feel that I need to ride in bad weather when a better choice is available the following day so if potsy is with us, I'll knock up an alternative route with start and finish in Hebden Bridge for Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

I've just sent potsy a text and am waiting for a reply. Meanwhile ... I just took the first part of my previous forum ride route, removed the section to Waddington and grafted on a ride through Whitewell to Puddleducks in Dunsop Bridge instead. Globalti is always recommending that cafe but I've never been to it so it would make a nice change to go and check it out. It is 58 km out, and we'd come back by the same route in reverse, a total of 116 km and not far short of the MNWP distance, but with slightly less climbing.

Let's wait and see what potsy says!


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2012)

I'm still doing it, come rain or shine - so I'll be there. Even if it's on my own ...

Need to. Next Sunday (26th) I've booked on Evans Leeds Sportive so need the practice.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'm still doing it, come rain or shine - so I'll be there. Even if it's on my own ...
> 
> Need to. Next Sunday (26th) I've booked on Evans Leeds Sportive so need the practice.


I wasn't forgetting you and the other potential CC riders on the MNWP, but I think that potsy was the only one planning to stay back with me in the slow group. Steve H would have done too, but he fell off his bike and isn't riding!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

Once again we are going to have to cry off on this one, seems like a lot of rain from very early on until around midday and after that there will be wet roads, couple that with strong winds, it ain't going to be too pleasant. 
I am occasionally bemused by Audax UK and the CTC with some of the routes they choose, I realise many are historical but once quiet roads are often now clogged with traffic, but how difficult can it be do use quieter roads? There is an old club in Leicester called The Ratae which has been around for ever, they do a reliability ride, half of which is on A roads. We did this ride a couple of years ago and never again, yet it would have been so easy to plot a very similar route using quiet lanes. Some folk are very resistant to change!
I will be interested to see what you come up with Colin, and of course what all the other CC'ers will be doing.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Once again we are going to have to cry off on this one, seems like a lot of rain from very early on until around midday and after that there will be wet roads, couple that with strong winds, it ain't going to be too pleasant.
> I am occasionally bemused by Audax UK and the CTC with some of the routes they choose,* I realise many are historical but once quiet roads are often now clogged with traffic, but how difficult can it be do use quieter roads?* There is an old club in Leicester called The Ratae which has been around for ever, they do a reliability ride, half of which is on A roads. We did this ride a couple of years ago and never again, yet it would have been so easy to plot a very similar route using quiet lanes. Some folk are very resistant to change!
> I will be interested to see what you come up with Colin, and of course what all the other CC'ers will be doing.


 
It would seem that way looking at the route and a couple of other routes I have looked at. A roads these days :no no:

I haven't done an Audax before but first impressions on the organisation make it feel like an IaM type set up.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

Just heard from the boss, can't do Sunday


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

Potsy is half-asleep (I think my text might have woken him up! ) but he said that he is happy to ride on Sunday instead, so that's what we intend to do.

I'll quickly start another thread to see if we can get a few more people to come along and will edit this post to link to it ... 

To be fair to the (M)NWP organiser ... it is a winter ride and it starts and finishes in Rochdale. The A-roads at the start and finish are unavoidable. (It is a Rochdale club organising the ride, so it is fair enough to base the ride there, even though there are nicer places down the road! ) Using so many A-roads also increases the chance of the rides being able to take place at this time of year.

My alternative route will still involve 46 kms on the A646 but at least we'd get 70 km of nicer roads in.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2012)

Happy to do a ride Sunday instead if there is enough interest, been keeping an eye on the forecast for a few days and it wasn't looking good for Saturday.
Dry and a bit cooler Sunday, and less climbing is always fine with me


----------



## Christopher (17 Feb 2012)

I'm doing a club run on Sunday, will keep eyes open for you Colin!
Incidentally, if you leave Puddleducks and go west on the road through Dunsop Bridge, you go over the bridge and turn sharp right up the bridleway by the war memorial than there is a marvellous ride up the Dunsop valley for about 3.5km to the fisheries weir at Footholm. It's paved all the way and pretty flat, there's just the occaisional speed bump IIRC. Hardly see a car on it as only the utility company and people living up that road can use it.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> There is an old club in Leicester called The Ratae which has been around for ever, they do a reliability ride, half of which is on A roads. We did this ride a couple of years ago and never again, yet it would have been so easy to plot a very similar route using quiet lanes. Some folk are very resistant to change!


I did the full NWP in 2007 but took one look at the route and decided that it wasn't for me. A long stint on the busy A65, for example, is not my cup of tea. I rode down it from Settle to Gargrave one wet Sunday evening and I have never been that scared on a bike. Visibility was awful with heavy spray from traffic. Many people were clearly returning to Yorkshire from a weekend in the Lake District. Coaches, cars towing horse boxes or boats, juggernauts, white vans ... All were thundering past just inches from my right elbow, often swerving out at the last moment when the drivers saw me emerging from the mist. Very, very scary!

So, I plotted my own route for the NWP between Gisburn and Longridge, taking quiet roads wherever sensible options were available. It added a few kms to the route and some extra climbing, but I managed to avoid a lot of busy roads. Not the climb of the A682 from Barrowford, however. I don't know if it still holds, but in 2007, the A682 held the title of _Britain's Most Dangerous Road_!


Road Safety Foundation for the European Road Assessment Programme (EuroRAP) said:


> Britain's most dangerous road is a section of highway linking Lancashire and the Yorkshire Dales, a survey says.
> 
> The 15-mile stretch of the A682 has had almost 100 deaths or serious injuries in the last decade.


Not the most desirable choice of route for an audax, one might think? 

Still, perhaps the report was exaggerating the dangers?

Or, perhaps not ...!



ColinJ on BikeRadar in 2007 said:


> I rode the 200 km North-West Passage audax on February 17th this year and that goes up the A682, 'most dangerous road in the UK'. I'd heard of the reputation of the A682 but was prepared to see for myself. Here is part of an email I wrote to a friend about what I saw that day:
> 
> "I thought the A682 was a nice road scenically, but I'm afraid that the traffic certainly lived up to its awful reputation... I personally saw some examples of stupid speeding, and reckless overtaking, but what I heard about later would take some beating. I turned left at Gisburn for my lanes route to Settle, to avoid further time on the A-roads. I spotted some toilets there so I stopped to refill one of my bottles. Just before I remounted, a group of about 6 fellow audaxers appeared - they had obviously decided to minimise time spent on the A-roads as well. One older guy was really agitated, and was cursing a farmer whose vehicle had just collided with him! Apparently, the farmer decided that it was perfectly okay to overtake on a blind bend. That was bad enough, but made far worse by the fact that he was towing a big livestock trailer with a cow in it. Suddenly a vehicle appeared from the opposite direction, so the farmer swerved left to avoid a head-on collision. His trailer side-swiped the old cyclist and pushed him off the road. Clearly, the outcome could have been much worse than the bruised arm he'd suffered. The group's combined shouts had no effect on the farmer who merely carried on his way as if nothing had happened..."
> 
> ...


 


As for folk being resistant to change ... When I got to the control at Kirkby Lonsdale, I had a word with the organisers. They had been worried that I'd taken so long for me to get there from Settle. Had I suffered mechanical problems? I explained that I'd been meandering round the lanes rather than dicing with traffic on the A682 and A65. The guy looked at me as if I was a crazy man and asked me what was wrong with the A65!

I spoke to an old cyclist in Hebden Bridge once. He'd been riding in this area for over 20 years and the only route he ever did was Hebden Bridge - A629 - Keighley - B6265 - Cross Hills - A6088 - Colne - A56 - Nelson - A682 - Burnley - A6114/A646 - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge! He had never once ventured up onto the glorious local hilly minor roads. It's sad.

I met another man who only used to ride from Hebden Bridge to Todmorden, to Walk Mill on the A646 and then turn round and ride home.

I really don't get those people! Still, it takes all sorts ... My forum rides are an attempt to get people off the A-roads and to do some exploring that they otherwise might not have done.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

Can't wait to take you on one of our rides, when we did the 50 mile last weekend I would be surprised if more than half a dozen cars passed us. Sometimes when we are out you might get 4 or 5 cars coming past one behind the other and we make comments like "where did all those come from". We are truly spoilt [but not complaining].
You had better list your other rides coming up.


----------



## Svendo (17 Feb 2012)

I'm considering a big dose of MTFU and going for the alternative long route tomorrow, rain be damned!
I've managed to dodge getting a cold all week despite everyone coughing and spluttering all over me and the office, so that's quite high motivation!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Can't wait to take you on one of our rides, when we did the 50 mile last weekend I would be surprised if more than half a dozen cars passed us.


They probably didn't have snow chains fitted! 

I'll be trying to make it for a summer ride. I won't be coming down to the Midlands so often now my folks are no longer alive, but I do have friends and remaining family to visit so it will happen at some point.



totallyfixed said:


> Sometimes when we are out you might get 4 or 5 cars coming past one behind the other and we make comments like "where did all those come from". We are truly spoilt [but not complaining].


We do have some quiet roads here too and I'm very grateful for those. This is one of my favourites, near where you grew up ...









totallyfixed said:


> You had better list your other rides coming up.


 
Sorry you can't make it this Sunday, Steve. I can see that the racing season might prevent you making subsequent rides, but here's what I have planned for 2012 so far:

A 100+ km ride on Saturday, 15th March, probably from Hebden Bridge.

The flattish imperial century from Whalley is on Sunday, 1st April.

The Spring Into The Dales audax from Hebden Bridge takes place on Sunday, 15th April. (Very hilly 110 km, so not ideal for fixed - 2,350 of climbing some > 15%)

A very hilly 100 km forum ride in the Forest of Pendle, Forest of Bowland, Ribble Valley area based on the shorter Pendle Pedal route from a few years back - 1st weekend in May.

Nothing yet planned for June, July, August or September, but I intend to do at least one metric century, imperial century or '200' in each of those months. I have talked with tubbycyclist about doing a long Cheshire ride this year, so maybe one of those forum rides will take place there. I'd have to arrange a date to suit him - he would be driving us over. We might choose to do the Cheshire ride as an audax 'permanent'. That might be ideal for you. 

Season of Mists, sister event to SITD - Hebden Bridge Sunday, 7th October. Even hillier than SITD - _almost_ brutal! (100 kms, 2,550 m of climbing, some 20%)


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Feb 2012)

Did someone say there is a ride out this Sunday?


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll quickly start another thread to see if we can get a few more people to come along and will edit this post to link to it ...


How quick is quickly? It is now 5pm


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> How quick is quickly? It is now 5pm


I'm feeling stressed! People keep phoning me when I'm halfway through doing things ... _Aaargh!  _

Here is the new ride thread. (Any discussion of it should take place there, not here!)


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Is everyone watching the forecast? Gone a bit quiet on here so I am assuming that is what's going on. Ideally we need to make a decision by about 1pm today, what are your thoughts?





400bhp said:


> 70% chance of showers/rain until 11am.
> 
> Then wind from west at 34 kph.
> 
> Looks like a crap day for cycling.


 

Looks like a near perfect day for February and I hate the wet / cold

It looks like a bit of drizzle for a few hours so it's not going to be getting you wet. It's just a damp start. Perfect ! With a lovely day after 11 ish

Is it only me on the 200km from CC then


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> We do have some quiet roads here too and I'm very grateful for those. This is one of my favourites, near where you grew up ...


Now misty eyed with remembering that exact spot, my old teacher lived in Sabden Fold [the sign is a bit wonky, I have a memory it always was, Sabden Fold of course is behind the group]. I know the road so well that I am sure there is a right hand bend only 30m or so in front of your group, and I haven't been on that road for 40 years! I used to ride on my 3 geared bike daily from Read to Newchurch and back in the holidays. Thank you.


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Once again we are going to have to cry off on this one, seems like a lot of rain from very early on until around midday and after that there will be wet roads, couple that with strong winds, it ain't going to be too pleasant.
> I am occasionally bemused by Audax UK and the CTC with some of the routes they choose, I realise many are historical but once quiet roads are often now clogged with traffic, but how difficult can it be do use quieter roads? There is an old club in Leicester called The Ratae which has been around for ever, they do a reliability ride, half of which is on A roads. We did this ride a couple of years ago and never again, yet it would have been so easy to plot a very similar route using quiet lanes. Some folk are very resistant to change!
> I will be interested to see what you come up with Colin, and of course what all the other CC'ers will be doing.


 
I did a 200k audax last sunday, it was also on A roads. The route was deliberately chosen for the time of year. Some of the local riders used lanes to reach the controls earlier on in the ride, but once it got dark we were all glad of gritted roads. In the summer I wouldn't dream of riding the same route, but in February with snow on the fields it was ideal.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Looks like a near perfect day for February and I hate the wet / cold
> 
> It looks like a bit of drizzle for a few hours so it's not going to be getting you wet. It's just a damp start. Perfect ! With a lovely day after 11 ish
> 
> Is it only me on the 200km from CC then


The Met Office and BBC forecasts are both talking about heavy rain all morning, drizzle in the afternoon, with cold 20+ mph winds gusting to 40+ mph!

Let us know how you get on! Hopefully, you will be okay, but if things do turn out really grim, you could always bale out onto the MNWP route at Gisburn and knock 100 kms off your day's ride.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Now misty eyed with remembering that exact spot, my old teacher lived in Sabden Fold [the sign is a bit wonky, I have a memory it always was, Sabden Fold of course is behind the group]. I know the road so well that I am sure there is a right hand bend only 30m or so in front of your group, and I haven't been on that road for 40 years! I used to ride on my 3 geared bike daily from Read to Newchurch and back in the holidays. Thank you.


Well, the ride I'm planning for the first weekend in May covers many of those roads, so see if you can make it for that one!

Yes, the sign is wonky - I was thinking that myself. Perhaps some kids have yanked it round?

And yes, the road drops steeply to the right just behind the riders.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The Met Office and BBC forecasts are both talking about heavy rain all morning, drizzle in the afternoon, with cold 20+ mph winds gusting to 40+ mph!
> 
> Let us know how you get on! Hopefully, you will be okay, but if things do turn out really grim, you could always bale out onto the MNWP route at Gisburn and knock 100 kms off your day's ride.


 
The potential positive is that the wind is forecast to change direction from the south west, to the north west.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> The potential positive is that the wind is forecast to change direction from the south west, to the north west.


The early wind should be a positive help all the way to Todmorden.

Going up the valley towards Burnley could be a positive or a negative depending which way the wind gets funnelled along it - it could be a headwind or a tailwind.

The wind swinging round later will be a negative (a crosswind or a headwind) until the route starts heading SE at Lancaster for the NWP, or Blackburn for the MNWP when it should be a very useful tailwind.


----------



## Svendo (17 Feb 2012)

All set to go in the morning, right up to porridge being 3/4 cooked to save time.
Setting the bike up and putting the second bottle in the seat tube holder and noticed the bottom peg has snapped off. Glad I've been uncharacteristically organised and didn't discover it in the morning. Fitted a spare for now and have to get a new matching one, or maybe a new pair.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

Svendo said:


> All set to go in the morning, right up to porridge being 3/4 cooked to save time.


Measure out, nuke in the microwave for 2 minutes, stir, nuke for I minute - and it's done, in less than 4 minutes!


Svendo said:


> Setting the bike up and putting the second bottle in the seat tube holder and noticed the bottom peg has snapped off. Glad I've been uncharacteristically organised and didn't discover it in the morning. Fitted a spare for now and have to get a new matching one, or maybe a new pair.


Ah, that reminds me - I must put my new rear tyre on tomorrow, and refit the rear Crud Roadracer! Oh, and must double-check my brake blocks - they are getting ever-nearer to rim-chomping ...

If you do my lanes route, let me know what you think of it. I really liked it between Gisburn and Blackburn except a few miles either side of Kirkby Lonsdale where it seemed sensible to rejoin the official A-road route to avoid _stupidly_ _long_ diversions.


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2012)

All set too - bringing the new Spesh Secteur Comp rather than the re-built Carrera Virtuoso. Rack and mudguards fitted (somehow). The 'map holder' wouldn't fit though so I've butchered an A5 clipboard I'd bought just in case.


----------



## Svendo (17 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If you do my lanes route, let me know what you think of it. I really liked it between Gisburn and Blackburn except a few miles either side of Kirkby Lonsdale where it seemed sensible to rejoin the official A-road route to avoid _stupidly_ _long_ diversions.


 
I've got both, 'Official' and 'Laney' in the GPS so can decide and mix'n'match as I feel at the time.
The porridge is pre-nuked BTW.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The Met Office and BBC forecasts are both talking about heavy rain all morning, drizzle in the afternoon, with cold 20+ mph winds gusting to 40+ mph!
> 
> Let us know how you get on! Hopefully, you will be okay, but if things do turn out really grim, you could always bale out onto the MNWP route at Gisburn and knock 100 kms off your day's ride.


 
Hi Colin

Your reading the wrong forecast ^^^^^ Thats the Hebden Bridge one lol. Bailing out ain't a option. I'll let you know how it goes

Im so looking forward to this as it's the start of a big cycling season for myself. Just sorting my bonk food out and pannier bag


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

Christopher said:


> I'm doing a club run on Sunday, will keep eyes open for you Colin!
> Incidentally, if you leave Puddleducks and go west on the road through Dunsop Bridge, you go over the bridge and turn sharp right up the bridleway by the war memorial than there is a marvellous ride up the Dunsop valley for about 3.5km to the fisheries weir at Footholm. It's paved all the way and pretty flat, there's just the occaisional speed bump IIRC. Hardly see a car on it as only the utility company and people living up that road can use it.


(I missed this post earlier.) That sounds interesting! We won't do it tomorrow because 'some of us' will already be pushed to get back in daylight and we won't need another 7 km on top of our 116. I will take a look at it when I'm round there again later in the year.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Your reading the wrong forecast ^^^^^ Thats the Hebden Bridge one lol. Bailing out ain't a option. I'll let you know how it goes
> 
> Im so looking forward to this as it's the start of a big cycling season for myself. Just sorting my bonk food out and pannier bag


I also checked the Rochdale and Blackburn forecasts and they weren't much different! Let's face it - either it will turn out okay and we will be thinking that we should have done it, or it will be seriously hard for you guys and the rest of us will be glad we _didn't_ do it! When Svendo told me that his bottle froze solid on last year's ride, I was glad that I'd stayed in bed!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the Sunday ride now so no harm done other than yet again paying a few pounds out for a MNWP that I don't get to ride.

_Have fun you lot!  _


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2012)

Svendo said:


> The porridge is pre-nuked BTW.


 

Just got back from Tesco as Id run out of Scots Oats


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2012)

Cheers Col. I'll see you on another event no doubt


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

Well, we certainly have the rain! It has been peeing down here since I woke up at 09:00 (I had a late night). The (M)NWP route passes through Todmorden which is only 4 miles down the road from here.

It is very murky so I'm struggling to see what the clouds are doing, but I was looking at the trees and bushes on the hillside opposite and they were motionless so it might be that the wind hasn't come down as low as the valley floor here which is at 100 m elevation.

_Correction_ - that was 30 minutes ago. I just looked again and the tops of the trees are starting to sway. I'm certainly glad that I am not out on my bike at this time ...


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2012)

Good luck to those riding. Horrible out there, and not a nice day for a bike ride.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Good luck to those riding. Horrible out there, and not a nice day for a bike ride.


Oops - the rain has stopped here and the clouds are blowing over! Looks like there might be sunny spells soon. Still - I bet it'll be hard work in the wind ...!


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2012)

Breaking up here now.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

A beautiful sunny day here now, and the wind is not too bad in the town centre. Hopefully those hardy souls who decided to ride the event anyway are now having a great time, having dried out from an early soaking!

No problem - the replacement forum ride tomorrow should be fun anyway.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (18 Feb 2012)

Heavens have just opened here,Rain,sleet,hail.
Tomorrow sounds much better


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Heavens have just opened here,Rain,sleet,hail.
> Tomorrow sounds much better


The bad weather is very localised, isn't it! The sun is still shining here, though I did notice some black clouds on the horizon about 30 minutes ago ...

I just spoke to my sister in Towcester and she said that they were being battered by hail down there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The bad weather is very localised, isn't it! The sun is still shining here, though I did notice some black clouds on the horizon about 30 minutes ago ...
> 
> I just spoke to my sister in Towcester and she said that they were being battered by hail down there.


 
Lovely blue sky here now after this morning deluge, still quite windy though.


----------



## DCLane (18 Feb 2012)

Just back home - my write-up:

Overall summary; hard work, wet, headwinds.

Some lessons learnt:

*1. Read the directions. Then read them again.* It took about 20 miles before I understood what they all were, after which it was better.
*2. Don't pack too much kit.* I did and my legs are regretting it. But spare socks would have been helpful since the spare pair of gloves were great once it'd stopped raining.
*3. Test equipment once you fit it to the bike*; the rack failed after about 5 miles. One person stopped, but by then I'd managed to fit it back on using an orange bungee strap and my lock. Also the cleats/pedals weren't properly set up; I'd only used them once since getting the Secteur and that clearly wasn't enough since neither fitted perfectly.
*4. Make sure you've properly set up your bike before signing on*; I hadn't and left both water bottles in the car 

I signed up and Tej (? spelt correct) from here said 'hello'. Didn't see any other CC-ers.
Weather wise it was wet. Very wet.

The start was fine and I tagged onto one of the front groups. However, after about 5 miles the front stays on the pannier rack failed, possibly not fitted correctly, with it falling back onto the road. I'd done that last night and hadn't tested it. Lesson learnt and 15 minutes wasted putting it back on in driving hail.
Nothing else seemed damaged and I couldn't fit them back without hassle, so rather than digging for tie straps I tied it back on with an orange bungee strap and my lock. This surprisingly worked well, but my thanks to the only person who stopped and offered to help.

I spent the next 30 miles catching up with people and going past, which was fine - making the control cafe in decent time. The rain cleared up by 11am and I'd swapped to my dry gloves.

However, the overshoes weren't waterproof and I'd got no spare socks. My feet were numb; which led to a fall in Nelson. No damage since it was very low speed. Cue two plastic wallets over the feet at Waddington to keep them dry, if not warm, for the rest of the trip.

In the cafe I met Tej again, and we went from Waddington to Whalley. At this point it felt hard going and Tej disappeared. I'd got a slow puncture and took about 20 minutes fixing it.

The rest of the 120km was pretty uneventful; I did almost all of the rest solo and got back in a total of 7 1/4 hours including stops. Surprisingly I didn't get lost at all, with two maps and the written directions assisting rather than a GPS.

Would I do it again? Probably, when it's warmer/drier.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2012)

Well done on getting through it DCLane, sounds eventful to say the least.
If your kit is gonna let you down, you can guarantee it will do so in the rain, so the lessons learnt today will fare you well for future rides. 
I always worry when I've just fitted something new or done some fettling before a big ride, that reminds me, must go and check the rear gear cable I fitted the other day is OK for tomorra


----------



## Svendo (18 Feb 2012)

Just in. Managed the 200kms after all. Signed up at the start, just in time so sorry YahudaMoon, didn't have time to try and ID you. I had a red Altura top and a black Storck bike with no mudguards (this was commented on!) It started raining just about 8am and hammered down properly until about 10ish. There was a big main group that I kept up with (staying at the rear mostly due to lack of guards and innate politeness) until I needed to stop for a 'rest break' on the climb out of Blacko, tried quite hard but didn't come near to catching. So from Gisburn I did Colin's scenic route, which I think took a lot longer than riding in a group down the A road.

The stretch from Settle to Kirby Lonsdale and then to where you turn South was very hard work, rolling terrain with mostly headwind. Being out of step (that is behind) with most other riders, and faster than those I was catching up with I was mostly on my own. I did get on with a group for a bit north of Lancaster, doing a disorganized through and off, but they stopped at a garage. Strangely they didn't pass me but were already half way through their tea and cake at the Scorton cafe (The Barn, I seem to recall discussion here[?] about the Priory becoming distinctly unfriendly to cyclists.), which was annoying and weird. I think they may have taken a canny route past Lancaster, where the traffic was slow for a bit.

For the second half I did the official route, the A6 was OK, lots of cycle lane and it's a wide two lane road anyway. I actually enjoyed the opportunity to get a good few miles on nicely surfaced road with a mainly tailwind that are FLAT! Enjoyed the quieter section from the A6 through Ribchester and then over Haslingden old road, and it was from the beginning of there I was gradually more and more on home turf.

As I was riding Hasilingden Old Road just as it becomes countryside, I saw a bird which I assumed was a crow startled by my approach suddenly take off from the left pavement, like they do. I soon noticed it was I think a Kestrel with most of a dead crow or a whole Blackbird in its beak. It normally would have been off and gone, but with the cargo and the strong cross tailwind that hit it as it rose above the hedge line, it had to dip back down so flew along in front of me as I rode for a good 20 metres before being able to escape over the far hedge into a field. One of those magic nature moments.

Once through Haslingden itself actually felt quite strong and pushed on a bit. Think I'd kept myself well fed and had been pacing myself but probably mostly because I knew exactly what was ahead. Just on the ride up to Edenfield had a ten minute hail storm with lightning! When it cleared though the red setting sun shone through and there was a lovely bit of sunset over my shoulder.
Then a quick blast downhill through Norden and across Rochdale, joining my commuting route to return to the Sprint Inn for Pie and Peas, which this year was a buffet with chips and red cabbage and help yourself! I got back after most of the riders who'd been in groups, which is no suprise really, but did manage a 16 mph average on road speed, which is better than my optimistic target of 15 mph for that sort of distance (i.e. my 2nd 200k Audax).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

Well done lads - sounds eventful! 

(And I think I made the right decision, because I definitely don't want to do slow, wet and windy at the same time!)


----------



## trio25 (18 Feb 2012)

*Svendo* I remember seeing you at the start.

Some of the weather was crazy but I had a great day. Was probably with the third group on the road till it went uphill somewhere after Tod, I am a rubbish climber. By this point I was cold and obviously hadn't eaten enough so stopped put an extra layer on and ate something. I was very glad to reach the first control in Settle. Here the sun came out, only to be replaced by hail on the climb out of Settle. I rode a lot of the time on my own but had patches with others and led a few back through Rochdale, thanks Garmin

Very tired now, will blog tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

Well done to you too trio!

I don't mind making a big effort on the bike in okay weather conditions, but I don't think it is sensible for me to try and do it in bad weather while I am this unfit. I'd just end up miles from home and very, very cold. When I was fit, I could generate enough power to keep me warm by riding hard, and I'd only be out for 1/2 - 2/3 of the time I would be now!


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Feb 2012)

I missed my train and got to the start for the 213 km with 10 minutes to spare. I was wrong about the forecast lol. I think it rained for 120 km of the event and my feet was numb with cold all the way round, not to mention my hands going numb part the way round. My toes on my left foot are still numb 24 hours laters 

I was the guy in my club jersey *Svendo (*Manchester Wheelers) and I was cycling with you up to Todmorden and I commented on your lovely Stork at Settle.

I did a resonable time though you do go faster to try and keep warm. Some freinds said I looked so cold and ill at Kirby in Lonsdale they advised me to get on my bike to try and keep warm lol

I think we had a head wind 3/4 the way round and I was so happy the hail stone only lasted a short period the second time round or I would of proberbly baild out. I really can't handle cold weather that much.

It was so nice to meet so many friends on the audax it was as if everyone was out and I met a few new friends. I spent about 2 hours in the pub after chin wagging and watching the cycling world cup track so didnt get home till about 10pm !. Big thanks to Peter Bond and Bob for showing me the way back from the last control as I was struggling with that route sheet and a big thanks to Chris Wilby for giving me a set of bike lights for my commute bike to do a review

Just finished cleaning my bike and my new soft compound brake blocks I put on before the event on the front have been half eaten away lol

So Im primed for the rest of the season. Looking forward to a nice flat 200km audax on Sunday

Nice to meet you all 

John


----------



## Svendo (19 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I missed my train and got to the start for the 213 km with 10 minutes to spare. I was wrong about the forecast lol. I think it rained for 120 km of the event and my feet was numb with cold all the way round, not to mention my hands going numb part the way round. My toes on my left foot are still numb 24 hours laters
> 
> I was the guy in my club jersey *Svendo (*Manchester Wheelers) and I was cycling with you up to Todmorden and I commented on your lovely Stork at Settle.


 
Aha, you pointed out the rusty leakage from my headset (that sounds really iffy!). I've taken the stem off and put a layer of silicone grease beneath the conical seal/spacer thingy. I'll have to get the headset serviced in the spring/summer, or may just soldier on until it's displaying symptoms.
I thought the lightning and thunder was a nice touch in the second hail shower! Just when my feet had finally got back to very damp from completely squishy.
Looking through my data and I think the 135 mile total is the second or third furthest day I've had. Despite that I felt ok today and got out for a quick 28 miles.


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I missed my train and got to the start for the 213 km with 10 minutes to spare. I was wrong about the forecast lol. I think it rained for 120 km of the event and my feet was numb with cold all the way round, not to mention my hands going numb part the way round. My toes on my left foot are still numb 24 hours laters
> 
> I was the guy in my club jersey *Svendo (*Manchester Wheelers) and I was cycling with you up to Todmorden and I commented on your lovely Stork at Settle.
> 
> ...


 
Hi we rode through lancaster together, I was the girl with the garmin.



Svendo said:


> Looking through my data and I think the 135 mile total is the second or third furthest day I've had. Despite that I felt ok today and got out for a quick 28 miles.


 
My legs were sore yesterday, no way were they up for riding. I even thought about not riding today, but don't fancy the train so will just ride slowly.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Feb 2012)

Yes, I enjoyed this ride. Went up on the train. Saw DCL at the start and then introduced myself and set off in the main pack. Lovely mid section over some very full and fast rivers, there'd been a lot of rain round there. Great cafe stop (cheese on toast and apple and blackberry pie and custard) and my GPS worked a treat. This was the first time I'd used a down loaded route. It worked even better when I put my glasses on.
I plugged away in my own little world and sorry didn't realise DCL wasn't still there until much too late.
Felt good at the end, I considered riding home from Rochdale but didn't really know the best route, so I caught the train to Manchester and rode home from there.
Found a puncture in my front tyre when I looked at the bike yesterday, so went out on my 'bent instead !!
The organisation and hospitality was first class.


----------

